# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  آموزش Codeigniter بخش ششم

## ghasem.fattahpour

در اینجا می خواهیم که مروری بر یک مثال داشته باشیم فایل ضمیمه شده را دریافت کنید. سپس در 


config/database.php
config/config.php
config/routes.php




تغییرات لازم را انجام دهید.دیتا بیس رو هم فراموش نکنید!  اکنون به صفحه admin که به عنوان مثال آورده شده دقت کنید برای درس آینده از همین مثال برای توضیح استفاده می شود.

----------


## terrorhell

سلام ، ممنون از آموزشات 

جناب ghasem.fattahpour دیگه ادامه نداره ؟ خیلی کند پیش میره آموزشا ممنون میشم یکم پیشرفته تر و ... برید جلو

----------


## HosseinSalemi

سلام. لطفا ادامه بدید. خیلی خوب می نویسید. من هر جمله ای که از این آموزش رو میخونم شما رو دعا می کنم. با تشکر

----------


## hidensoft

خوبه اما چرا اینقدر کم

----------


## kavoshgar63

سلام
من یک مقاله ای رو چند ماه پیش خوندم که توی همین زمینه بود و فکر می کنم اونم درست توی همین مایه کار شده با هاش یه گالری عکس رو میشه مدیریت کرد به همراه کد های نمونه خیلی شفاف توضیح داده شاید مفید باشه.
می تونید از لینک زیر دانلودش کنید 
دانلود نمونه کد 
دانلود فایل راهنما 
در ضمن اگر چیزی دستگیرتون شد برای ما منم دعا کنید.
یا  علی مدد

----------

